# You know you're an SP-Dom when..



## Kito (Jan 6, 2012)

When you despise the idea of being co- or interdependent. All you have and need is yourself, you're the only thing you can rely on, and if you're safe and in good health, that's all you need. The thought of my life and happiness relying on anyone else is terrifying and almost sickening.

You were also that kid who refused to join in the other kids' antics, because they looked far too dangerous. And you never had to be reminded to keep yourself safe when out and about by yourself, it's already at the forefront of your mind.


----------



## aendern (Dec 28, 2013)

When you're sitting in class and imagine what you will do in the event that a gunman breaks through the door this very moment.

For every class.



Kito said:


> When you despise the idea of being co- or interdependent. All you have and need is yourself, you're the only thing you can rely on, and if you're safe and in good health, that's all you need. The thought of my life and happiness relying on anyone else is terrifying and almost sickening.
> 
> You were also that kid who refused to join in the other kids' antics, because they looked far too dangerous. And you never had to be reminded to keep yourself safe when out and about by yourself, it's already at the forefront of your mind.


I agree 90%.


----------



## Kito (Jan 6, 2012)

emberfly said:


> When you're sitting in class and imagine what you will do in the event that a gunman breaks through the door this very moment.


Done so many times. Similarly, if I ever hear a plane while I'm in a tall building, I start wondering how I'll get out safely if it crashes into it. Or what I'm going to do at the beach if I see a massive tsunami wave coming.


----------



## Coburn (Sep 3, 2010)

@emberfly
@Kito

Yup, same here with the survival scenario daydreams. Although I've often heard that's attributed more towards being a type six than sp user...


----------



## d e c a d e n t (Apr 21, 2013)

I don't care for survival scenarios much. My daydreams aren't very Sp, I guess... Well, in a way I'd say they are, but I don't daydream about paying the bills lol (it wouldn't surprise me if some think Sp-doms actually daydream about this).


----------



## Blindspots (Jan 27, 2014)

Distortions said:


> I don't care for survival scenarios much. My daydreams aren't very Sp, I guess... Well, in a way I'd say they are, but I don't daydream about paying the bills lol (it wouldn't surprise me if some think Sp-doms actually daydream about this).


Maybe I don't daydream about paying the bills more than I would try to play it out in my head to make sure it goes well. 

I also feel like accomplishing these sorts of errands add significant value to my day.


----------



## ScientiaOmnisEst (Oct 2, 2013)

When your thoughts get easily consumed with matters of money and health, and losing yourself in other subjects is impossible when these things aren't stable.

You know you're a SP-9 when food is your main coping mechanism for boredom and any negative emotion.


----------

